# Не удается найти описание для идентификатора события 0



## WishMaster (20.02.2020)

Добрый день! В журнал компьютера периодически сыпется ошибка из источника Office 2016 Licensing Service


> Не удается найти описание для идентификатора события 0 из источника Office 2016 Licensing Service. Вызывающий данное событие компонент не установлен на этом локальном компьютере или поврежден. Установите или восстановите компонент на локальном компьютере.
> Если событие возникло на другом компьютере, возможно, потребуется сохранить отображаемые сведения вместе с событием.
> К событию были добавлены следующие сведения:
> Subscription licensing service failed: -1073418220


В системе установлен office professional 2016, офис активирован честно, на лицензию не ругается. Подскажите что генерит ошибку ??


----------



## Fox (20.02.2020)

на technet писали что это был баг - там стары пост достаточно. Я думаю должно лечиться установкой обновлений


----------



## Klop (20.02.2020)

WishMaster сказал(а):


> Добрый день! В журнал компьютера периодически сыпется ошибка из источника Office 2016 Licensing Service
> 
> В системе установлен office professional 2016, офис активирован честно, на лицензию не ругается. Подскажите что генерит ошибку ??


лечится установкой апдейтов


----------



## Lera (20.02.2020)

Попробуйте Исправить Office через панель управления - установка и удаление программ


----------

